# Which resort in Lake Tahoe??



## SGMTA (Dec 7, 2009)

Im not sure if this is the right section but im planning on taking my girlfriend to a resort in Lake Tahoe for the weeekend for our 1 year to go snowboarding. I also want it to be nice of course and have some nice things to do. She has never boarded before and I haven't in several years so I will also need a resort that will have easy runs. 

Im really considering Northstar because it has an ice skating ring, and other things to do, they're also having a good package on hotel and lift tickets.

Any input on this? 

Thanks.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Northstar is a good overall resort, lots of stuff to do. There's something about Northstar that gives me a very, village vibe. I love it. 

The slopes themselves aren't any special, what you find there can be found pretty much everywhere in Tahoe. But they don't have a lot of green, (at least that I can remember)

However, if you want pure snow, go to Kirkwood


----------



## SGMTA (Dec 7, 2009)

Im not sure what alot of green means and pure snow....lol

Like I said she has never boarded before and im pretty rusty so im looking for easy lol.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Greens are the bunny slopes. 

By pure snow I meant powder, Kirkwood always get the best stuff


----------



## SGMTA (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmm so its not that easy?


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

no i'm saying i don't remember Northstar having many green trails.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

haha "green and pure snow"

Keep in mind the ratings of difficulty level are relative to their own mountain. Blacks at Northstar are more like high blues elsewhere in Tahoe. Northstar's a good choice. It has that family oriented Disneyland feel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont advise you to go to Northstar because your friend is only a beginner. And Northstar is expensive! Try going to something cheaper because shes a beginner and won't care about the terrain park, black runs, blue runs. She'll probably be on the green runs all day. Go to somewhere cheaper like Donner Ski Ranch (30-42 bucks) or Boreal(30-49 bucks) . Also, if you go to Boreal apply for the iRide card, so on your 3rd day you get a lift ticket for free. Get the beginner package for her, lessons.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^^Agreed! If you aren't too sharp on a board and she's never been riding, make sure you get her lessons. Otherwise she'll be grumpy the whole time. Lessons will ensure that, while sore and grumpy, she'll have understood the basic concepts. Forewarn her that she will fall a ton and she will be sore a ton, but that getting through those kinks will ensure that she learns how to ride!


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I consider N* my home mountain and I wouldn't take a n00b. A buddy of mine had no choice, but I'd head to a place like Sierra at Tahoe (great instructors, in my experience) which is really mellow and an easy resort to mess around at. 

Getting through the village at N* is always a mess. and if you don't have VP, it's not even worth it on the weekends.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

i would say sierra at tahoe and stay in south lake so u can gamble and party . your over 21 i hope 



The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## SGMTA (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol nope im only 19 and same with my gf....northstar is going to cost over 700 for the weekend. Which is a little much cuz I was also planning on a trip to so-cal in the summer. Sierra dosent have ice skating ...lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

there is an ice skating rink in south lake tahoe. it's right by the heavenly gondola.

alasdair


----------

